# milk frother as immersion blender?



## kevinvilla (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm looking for an immersion blender that will fit in my knife bag, i.e. something small, portable, and doesn't require an outlet. I was wondering if a milk frother can do the same things as an immersion blender when it comes to sauces, such as emulsify or puree.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

No way in my opinion. You could maybe emulsify a buerre blanc but not anything like a real emerssion blender can.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Immersion blenders are used to puree as much as anything else. So, no.

BDL


----------



## ozzky (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree, blenders are use in puree..


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Your beverage frother is designed to incorporate air into liquids, but I don't know of any that are powerful enough to substitute for an immersion blender. It will do a nice frothing job in 1 to 2 cups of liquid, but in a larger stock pot situation, its effect will be lost in the larger volume of liquid. Also, consider the small size of the frother. Typically, their shorter length will put your hand too close to the hot liquid (closer than I would want to be, anyway). In addition, immersion blenders use blades for pureeing. Some immersion blenders come with several changable parts, for different application. I understand your desire for a smaller, more compact appliance, but IMHO, a beverage frother will not serve well as an alternative to an immersion blender. For blending sauces, you could revert to the time honored wire whisk...it's "small, portable, and doesn't requre an outlet".


----------

